# A good news story



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

In January this little boy,Jamie, a 6 month old feral was badly attacked leaving him with a broken hip and dislocated tail plus smaller injuries. He has had operations to fix his hip and an abcess we found and then his tail was amputated. Can you believe that despite all this, the beautiful boy was a total chilled out love bug?
He was in the vets for a period then foster care. Yesterday was his first adoption event. He was such a star greeting people, all relaxed and like he knew he had to show his best
The fabulous news is he grabbed the hearts of a lovely lady and her daughters, who loved he was different with no tail
When they did the adoption papers the 8 yr old daughter signed too because she says it is all their responsibility to make his life happy. Today he has gone to his lovely new forever home. 
I just had to share as I knew you would appreciate and join in my happiness


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

That's a great story. I hope all works for him beautifully, he's a very pretty kitty. Thanks for posting, there's not much good news these days and every little bit helps.


----------



## Estil (Mar 5, 2016)

Hey my kitty almost has that same name (but with two e's at the end)...that is so sweet that this Jamie too will be their best friend now for hopefully many years 

He does look like a sweet young man doesn't he?


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

What a wonderful story!


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh, wonderful! And the little girl making a commitment by signing the adoption papers is priceless.


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

What a great story, Jenny bf!  So happy to hear when pets find their forever home with stories like yours, it definitely uplifts your spirit and outlook. Jamie so deserves the good life, after his rough beginning.

Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## maybecharlie (Mar 27, 2016)

What a great story, he's beautiful, and sounds like he's going to a wonderful home.


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

The family sent an update to say while he is shy and hiding when he can grab a cuddle he is loving it. He rolls into a baby position to be cradled and nestles in. They know he needs time to gain confidence so she not pushing him which is lovely to hear.
Thanks for all your lovely posts


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

What a GREAT story! And just look at those fabulous eyes! Even without his heartbreaking story he'd be a winner!!


----------

